# Rambler, help needed please



## dnc1 (Aug 12, 2019)

An acquaintance of mine has just acquired a 'Rambler' bicycle, a fairly unusual machine over here.  Unfortunately pictures are not available as yet.
What I know of the bicycle is that the head badge says Rambler, Model 41 at the bottom and bears the date 1901 at the top.
It has what he describes as "very ornate" lug work on the fork crown, extending well down the blades. Similar lugwork extending along the downtube and also rearward of the bottom bracket along the chain stays.
Does anyone know for how long this model was in production for?
Also, I would love to see a photo of a similar model if anyone has one, or a catalogue image would be highly appreciated.
This is a bit of a new area for my friend, classic British lightweights are very much his forte and his collection of such machines is pretty cool. 
This machine will get ridden, and then sometimes we may get 3 great American cycles out on our rides through South Oxfordshire!
Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.
Cheers,
Darren.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 12, 2019)

Possibly Gormully & Jeffery?

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/toc-rambler-1100.146237/#post-980319

@GiovanniLiCalsi
@gtdohn
@mrkmcdonnell
@Rambler


----------



## Rambler (Aug 12, 2019)

Darren,
The "very ornate" lug work  you refer to in your description is often referred to as "Rococo" lug work. 1901 would be an appropriate year for that style of lug work. I am not sure the first or last year that Rococo lug work was used, I'm sure though someone has that answer.
Check inside the bottom of the seat post tube for a cardboard tag often hidden under a cardboard plug which may reveal the exact date of manufacturer for that bicycle.
Tyson


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 12, 2019)

This model 41 was made for only one year.
Is it  chainless or chain driven?
I have a 1901 chain-driven model.
I need to replicate a badge and would pay him to have the badge 3-D laser scanned.
Here is mine.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 12, 2019)

Rambler said:


> Darren,
> The "very ornate" lug work  you refer to in your description is often referred to as "Rococo" lug work. 1901 would be an appropriate year for that style of lug work. I am not sure the first or last year that Rococo lug work was used, I'm sure though someone has that answer.
> Check inside the bottom of the seat post tube for a cardboard tag often hidden under a cardboard plug which may reveal the exact date of manufacturer for that bicycle.
> Tyson



Thanks Tyson!


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 12, 2019)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> This model 41 was made for only one year.
> Is it  chainless or chain driven?
> I have a 1901 chain-driven model.
> I need to replicate a badge and would pay him to have the badge 3-D laser scanned.
> ...



Thanks! It's chain driven.
Will message you re. Badge.


----------



## ccmerz (Aug 12, 2019)

My '01
















View attachment 1046065


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 13, 2019)

ccmerz said:


> My '01
> View attachment 1046045
> 
> View attachment 1046049
> ...



Those lugs are certainly 'ornate' @ccmerz , many thanks for posting those photos.
What hubs are on there?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 13, 2019)

Looks like New Departure Model A


----------



## ccmerz (Aug 13, 2019)

I bought the bike back in 2011. The photos are when I received it from California. It has been apart ever since. Yes, the hubs are ND, although, the rims are G&J, or maybe not, because tire fittings are a problem! Now that I think about it, an extra set of G&J wood rims were sent with the bike. Not much movement in the intervening years, cleaned up the front fork and had the fork crown cup machined to realign it with the head stock....  I blame it on "too many other projects"  going on for the disruptions of this moving toward a finished bike.  I'm sure, this happens a lot with many more in this hobby......


----------



## locomotion (Aug 13, 2019)

here is one with a crazy price in terrible condition
haven't seen it posted here, so probably not a member
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=273954594987


----------



## Craig Allen (Aug 13, 2019)

Just thought I'd share what the finish looks like on an original Rambler rim. Black, maroon, and gold pin stripping. This is a 24" NOS 




rim intended for a juvenile Rambler.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 13, 2019)

locomotion said:


> here is one with a crazy price in terrible condition
> haven't seen it posted here, so probably not a member
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1901-Gormu...594987?hash=item3fc8f760ab:g:JKwAAOSwexddRb5i



It will take a Herculean task to find the missing parts!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 13, 2019)

Possibly check the bottom side of the rim for a  manufacturer’s  stamp.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 13, 2019)

ccmerz said:


> I bought the bike back in 2011. The photos are when I received it from California. It has been apart ever since. Yes, the hubs are ND, although, the rims are G&J, or maybe not, because tire fittings are a problem! Now that I think about it, an extra set of G&J wood rims were sent with the bike. Not much movement in the intervening years, cleaned up the front fork and had the fork crown cup machined to realign it with the head stock....  I blame it on "too many other projects"  going on for the disruptions of this moving toward a finished bike.  I'm sure, this happens a lot with many more in this hobby......
> 
> View attachment 1046427
> Those lugs are gorgeous, when shiny!
> ...


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 14, 2019)

locomotion said:


> here is one with a crazy price in terrible condition
> haven't seen it posted here, so probably not a member
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=273954594987



Yes he's a member ........ that's REED and used to be Underground Bicycle Shop or something like that. Looks like he changed his sellers name.


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 14, 2019)

For 1901:

- the Model 40 is the "Racer"

- the Model 41 is "The Light Roadster".

Hope this helps..


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 14, 2019)

Many thanks @corbettclassics.
Still hoping someone might have a catalogue image, or page, to share out there.
All very helpful.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 14, 2019)

corbettclassics said:


> Yes he's a member ........ that's REED and used to be Underground Bicycle Shop or something like that. Looks like he changed his sellers name.




Reed is a great guy, from what I know about him....


----------



## David Brown (Aug 14, 2019)

I might be wrong but the Rambler Chainless looks to use a Cresent style of drive train to me.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 14, 2019)

Here is my chainless Crescent, found under a porch...


----------



## slcurts (Aug 23, 2019)

The Rococo lugs were first used in 1900, although either they were advertised in 1899 or the 1900 models came out in late 1899. Here's an ad where they were first advertising them.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 24, 2019)

slcurts said:


> The Rococo lugs were first used in 1900, although either they were advertised in 1899 or the 1900 models came out in late 1899. Here's an ad where they were first advertising them.
> 
> View attachment 1051871



Thanks for posting!


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 27, 2019)

Does anyone have any knowledge of Rambler paint options for a 1901 Model 41?
I'm hoping to see this machine on Saturday and my friend is keen to paint it soon.
Thanks, 
Darren.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 31, 2019)

Here are some images of my friends Rambler, as seen this morning. It's basically been painted green all over. He's going to get the frame blasted and then re paint, still looking for help re colour schemes.
The hub came with it, can anyone help identify it please.
Thanks, 
Darren.


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 31, 2019)

I only have the 1900 catalogue which is the closest to yours. I would think it didn't change but you never know.

Here is what they say:


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 31, 2019)

corbettclassics said:


> I only have the 1900 catalogue which is the closest to yours. I would think it didn't change but you never know.
> 
> Here is what they say:
> 
> ...



Many thanks.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 13, 2019)

corbettclassics said:


> I only have the 1900 catalogue which is the closest to yours. I would think it didn't change but you never know.
> 
> Here is what they say:
> 
> ...



What is the difference between the 1901 Model 41 and the Model 43?
And we’re there 2 different types of saddle posts offered?
This photo has the saddle chassis clamp built into the post(not my Rambler). My previous photos of mine has a standard post.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 27, 2019)

Seat post


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 31, 2019)

Anyone know the difference in the 41 and 43 Rambler models?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 31, 2019)

The hub came with it, can anyone help identify it please. 
The hub looks like an early Pope coaster hub, ca. 1903 or so


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 3, 2020)

Andrew Gorman said:


> The hub came with it, can anyone help identify it please.
> The hub looks like an early Pope coaster hub, ca. 1903 or so



@Andrew Gorman, I posted a separate thread re. this mystery hub.
@Barnegatbicycles nailed it, identifying it as a 1903 ABC 2-speed coaster. It's going to require a little work to make it useable. 
My friend has built up a nice rideable wheelset, using an early Eadie coaster hub and period English front hub with some very old English Westwood rims in 28" size.
He's had them shot-blasted and repainted black.
Here's the latest photo I have from a week ago.....





I think it's looking pretty good.

Can anyone help re. a suitable chain for this machine, would a roller chain be suitable for a 1901 Rambler?
Anyone got a spare chain for sale? PM me please. 

Can't wait to see it rolling.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Jan 3, 2020)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Anyone know the difference in the 41 and 43 Rambler models?



41 is the lightweight model and has the cut out lug. 43 no cut out.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Jan 3, 2020)

Model 41 not mine


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 4, 2020)

Barnegatbicycles said:


> Model 41 not mine
> 
> View attachment 1118558
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------

